# 3. Wurzel in Excel?



## Maximus (17. Juli 2002)

Hi,

kann mir irgendjemand sagen, wie man die Excel die 3. Wurzel ziehen kann? Gibt es dafür irgendeine Funktion oder sowas in der Art?


----------



## Vitalis (17. Juli 2002)

Mach einfach sowas:

=(A1)^(1/3)

1/3 = 3. Wurzel
1/4 = 4. Wurzel 
.
.
.


----------



## Maximus (17. Juli 2002)

Okay, besten Dank für Deine Hilfe !


----------

